# Whole Wheat Pasta -- Acceptable complex carb



## NipsMG (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm trying to get my diet together for a 12 week program I'm going to start monday (my first real SERIOUS program).. I've got a journal going on it too.

I've got protein sources down, and I've got some of the fat sources down (fishy caps, Flax Seed Oil, yolks, nuts, butter), but I'm trying to figure out what the real good carb sources are.

I know things like brown rice & red potatoes, yams, sweet potatoes, oats, whole grain bread, etc are good, but I've also seen whole wheat pasta listed.  I've always heard "just stay away from pasta, period"... but is whole wheat pasta acceptable as a regular complex carb source..

Just for reference, I'm cutting.

Stats: Male, 6'1, 225, age 25,  1 billion% bodyfat  
--NipsMG


----------



## aztecwolf (Aug 12, 2004)

i believe it is, it has some good amount of protein in it too, although i am not sure if you are trying to lose weight as, at least to me, it is not as filling as other carbs sources like sweet potatoes and oatmeal


----------



## Jodi (Aug 12, 2004)

Whole grain pasta is good but I only stick to it once or twice a week while cutting.

I would suggest you ditch the butter though.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 12, 2004)

as Jodi suggested I would not rely on it as a staple carb source.. and when you do eat it, Id have it post workout along with lean protein.


----------



## kvyd (Aug 12, 2004)

Are your goals to just shed a little fat and look good, or to get ripped?


----------



## Jeff98 (Aug 12, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I would suggest you ditch the butter though.


 Since it was listed in the "fat" list, I hope he meant peanut butter (natural of course).


----------



## trHawT (Aug 12, 2004)

Whole wheat pasta is fine.  Just don't overdo it.  Has lots of protein per serving.  Low in fat.  Good source of carbs.  I eat wheat pasta maybe every two weeks.


----------



## NipsMG (Aug 12, 2004)

kvyd said:
			
		

> Are your goals to just shed a little fat and look good, or to get ripped?


I'm trying to get my body fat % down to an acceptable level, then bulk, then rip.

I've got a lot of building to do (muscle wise) but for now i want to get the bodyfat down to something in the teens (I would hope) from what I'm guessing is the 30's or more right now.

--Nips


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 12, 2004)

It's decent, but here are some suggestions for your prime sources: yams/sweet potatoes, oatmeal, barley, lentils, and brown rice.  I tried to restrict any other carb sources to once per day.  Also, I use half a cup of 1% milk for my cereal (Which was mostly rolled oats) at breakfast.  You can look in my gallery to see the results of my recent cut.


----------



## NipsMG (Aug 12, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> It's decent, but here are some suggestions for your prime sources: yams/sweet potatoes, oatmeal, barley, lentils, and brown rice. I tried to restrict any other carb sources to once per day. Also, I use half a cup of 1% milk for my cereal (Which was mostly rolled oats) at breakfast. You can look in my gallery to see the results of my recent cut.


The results look great cowpimp!  

I'd much rather be in the teens somewhere and have a small amount of muscle, then just be flabby like I am now... once I have that I don't mind gaining a little fat while bulking once the fat levels are manageable.

Thanks for the good sources: I was planning on Yams, Oatmeal, and brown rice already, so I'll keep with that.. Not a huge fan of lentils..  

--NipsMG


----------



## Vieope (Aug 12, 2004)

_To everyone, what makes whole wheat pasta so different from other complex carbs? 

Btw *NipsMG*, your bodyfat can´t be that high.
edit: I am not talking about the 1 billion lol, you said that you think it maybe over 30%, it is possible but I highly doubt it.  _


----------



## NipsMG (Aug 12, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _To everyone, what makes whole wheat pasta so different from other complex carbs? _
> 
> _Btw *NipsMG*, your bodyfat can´t be that high._
> _edit: I am not talking about the 1 billion lol, you said that you think it maybe over 30%, it is possible but I highly doubt it. _


 
I dunno I haven't had it measured (don't know how, don't have access to a personal trainer or anything), and I ran it through one of the calculators in the sticky in this forum, and got 33% as one result and 17.9% as the other.  

I'm in no way obese or anything, but I've got the spare tire flab around the center and it's starting around the neck a little bit.  I'm definitely chubby..


----------



## Vieope (Aug 12, 2004)

_Yes you are chubby, the good news is that if you follow a proper diet it will go away so quickly that you won´t believe it.  _


----------



## Jodi (Aug 12, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Yes you are chubby, the good news is that if you follow a proper diet it will go away so quickly that you won´t believe it.  _


  Leave it to Vieope to make someone feel good about themselves.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 12, 2004)

lmao.  I dont know how i managed without him posting for so long.


----------



## NipsMG (Aug 12, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Yes you are chubby, the good news is that if you follow a proper diet it will go away so quickly that you won´t believe it.  _


Brutal honesty is key...   

Not like he was putting me down.. I know I'm chubby.. Thus the point of my post   and my crusade to lose weight!   

--Nips


----------



## LAM (Aug 12, 2004)

I would keep the consumption of processed carbohydrates to a minumum.  they should not be a staple in the diet.  carbs like yams, lentils, oats, beans etc. are far superior than man made carbs like pasta...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 13, 2004)

NipsMG said:
			
		

> I'm trying to get my diet together for a 12 week program I'm going to start monday (my first real SERIOUS program).. I've got a journal going on it too.


I hope u dont plan to go full throttle on this diet on monday.    I suggest slowly ease yourself into it. Maybe someone more experienced can give you some definate advice on how to do this... unless it is a maintenence diet and u r just planning to eat clean. But i guess it is a cutting plan considering ur admission that ur chubby.


----------



## NipsMG (Aug 13, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I hope u dont plan to go full throttle on this diet on monday.  I suggest slowly ease yourself into it. Maybe someone more experienced can give you some definate advice on how to do this... unless it is a maintenence diet and u r just planning to eat clean. But i guess it is a cutting plan considering ur admission that ur chubby.


Yes it's a cutting plan.

I've been on a relatively clean diet (just not very strict).  Its not like I'm going from a fast food & pizza diet to a bodybuilding diet overnight.  My diet now generally consists of chicken, tilapia, turkey, salads, egg whites, brown rice, etc, It's just that I never had the 5-6 meals a day and actually counted the calories and kept a strict P/C/F ratio. (it's all about portion control, right?!)  

With a bit of planning, all it is as an adjustment to my current diet, thinning out the portions and adding 2 more (which I will be able to do at work quite easily).

I think the problem for me is, I've been mostly eating 3 small meals a day, which means my body has probably been in "starvation mode" for months, or close to it.. but since I haven't been extremely strict on it, my body's been at equillibrium at about 220, no matter what i do (eat real well for 3 weeks, fall off the wagon for 1 week, etc).  I couldn't figure out why I hadn't MOVED no matter what, but it's starting to make sense to me the more I read.

--Nips


----------



## NipsMG (Aug 13, 2004)

That, and I really need to add EFA's to my diet, and also add some creatine,glutamine, and maybe BCAA's.

Haven't been keeping up on that either


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 13, 2004)

Sounds like u hv done all ur homework on your diet. The first step to sucess!
Good luck!!


----------

